# Step Away From the Kindle...



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

oh man, I need to just step away.  Whoo!  I'm on a book buying binge!  That 1-click is dangerous. If they had manga too? fuhgettaboutit.  

So many books, so little money!  

P.S. I'm totally peeved that the Harper Hall Series by Anne McCaffrey isn't available.  If anyone knows where to find Dragonsinger, Dragonsong, and Dragondrums lemme know.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I one clicked two myself tonight!  Guess I'd better get reading huh?  

My hounds are all circling and wanting me to go to bed so I guess Kindle and I are on our way!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL... I not only need to step away from the Kindle, but the computer as well! I was online waaaayyy too much yesterday and still feeling stiff.



hazeldazel said:


> P.S. I'm totally peeved that the Harper Hall Series by Anne McCaffrey isn't available. If anyone knows where to find Dragonsinger, Dragonsong, and Dragondrums lemme know.


Does Amazon carry these books at all? If so, you can request them in Kindle. Don't know if it will work, but it is at least a try.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I consider myself somewhat lucky that most of the things I would like to have aren’t on the Kindle, and aren’t likely to be for quite some time, heh.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a personal rule, must finish one before buying another. So far so good.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Good rule octochik. I don't have a problem with purchasing books, I can only read one at a time although I've noticed some can read 2 or 3. It would probably take an entire day for me to read all my sample chapters though. 

Linda


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> oh man, I need to just step away. Whoo! I'm on a book buying binge! That 1-click is dangerous. If they had manga too? fuhgettaboutit.
> 
> So many books, so little money!
> 
> P.S. I'm totally peeved that the Harper Hall Series by Anne McCaffrey isn't available. If anyone knows where to find Dragonsinger, Dragonsong, and Dragondrums lemme know.


I can't remember where I got the Harper hall series but it before I got my kindle and I had a hard time converting them to a format that kindle would take. The Convert copy still has some format problem. Sorry I couldn't more help. Your better off waiting until they comeout on kindle, All of the other Pern Books and Some of her other Series our out on kindle so the harper hall Series should come out and hopeful soon.

Jodi


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> P.S. I'm totally peeved that the Harper Hall Series by Anne McCaffrey isn't available. If anyone knows where to find Dragonsinger, Dragonsong, and Dragondrums lemme know.


Hazel,

Isn't it frustrating? And I love her books too!

Be sure to click on the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" on Amazon. More books are added all the time! In the Book Corner or Korner as I like to call it, we've got a thread going about books we want Amazon to Kindle-ize. We'll all click on it for you!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit I clicked yesterday. . .twice.  I had been trying to curb the itch by clicking samples.  But I decided I should read our next President's book "Dreams of my Fathers" (priced around 5.95 but won't be surprised if it goes up soon) and someone in one of these threads mentioned "Neuromancer" which was only like 2.95 so I figured, what the heck!

jmiked:  cool guitar. . .love to see a bigger pic

Ann


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

hazeldazel said:


> P.S. I'm totally peeved that the Harper Hall Series by Anne McCaffrey isn't available. If anyone knows where to find Dragonsinger, Dragonsong, and Dragondrums lemme know.


I read somewhere that those were actually published by a different publisher than the "main" Pern books were, and that's why they aren't on Kindle yet. I guess that publisher --whoever it is, I can't remember -- isn't up on things yet. Those and The Girl Who Heard Dragons are the only Pern books not on Kindle.

I also wish the Rowan/Damia books were on Kindle. The prequel Pegasus books are, but not the following ones. Several other series aren't either, but all of the Acorna books are.

Can you tell I like Anne McCaffrey? LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I also loved the Crystal singer series, and they're available, yeah, and for cheap (especially Crystal Singer and Killishandra! Click on each below to check them out!
Crystal Singer $2.95
Crystal Line $5.59
Killishandra $1.99

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> But I decided I should read our next President's book "Dreams of my Fathers" (priced around 5.95 but won't be surprised if it goes up soon)


Excellent book, but don't expect the Obama you see in the media. He's a lot more conflicted about racial issues, among other things. The book was written very early in his career. His honesty and candor is refreshing. I have no idea if his later books are the same way.


----------



## sergirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I have a personal rule, must finish one before buying another. So far so good.


I have this same rule Octo, although I have 3 books on my Kindle (only one was purchased). Although I have been tempted many many times.!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to restrain myself, although I do only read one book at a time.  I've never understood how people can read more than one at once!!  Therefore I should not have the constant desire to purchase books, but I do!!  I was the same way with 'real' books.  I still have several that I haven't read, I try to switch back and forth - one kindle book, one real book....although that hasn't worked too well.  I have definitely not been as bad as I could be, but I do have a ridiculous amount of samples!!


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Good rule octochik. I don't have a problem with purchasing books, I can only read one at a time although I've noticed some can read 2 or 3. It would probably take an entire day for me to read all my sample chapters though.
> 
> Linda


I'm usually working on a few books at a time: a book on CD in my car driving to work, a book on my MP3 player when I'm walking/exercising, and 1 or 2 or 3 on my Kindle, depending on my mood. On my Kindle, I tend to focus on 1 book at a time but sometimes I'm in a contemplative mood, sometimes I need some humor, and sometimes I just need a good story. So I like to have some choices available no matter my mood.

I do tend to load a *lot * of samples on my Kindle, tho. Then, when I finish a book, I just go shopping in my library of samples...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am one of those that has 2 or 3 books in progress. What I read is usually based on my mood or where I am at. For example, deep thought provoking stories are generally saved when I know I will be alone with no distractions, a light read for when a need a break from every day stuff, etc. I find that humorous books are best for waiting rooms (doctors, mechanics) as they help make the time pass. I don't like to read a can't put it down book when I know I am going to be interrupted all the time!

As for how _Kindle with no name _ is going to change that habit Don't know yet, haven't had her/him long enough and I still have 3 new books on the table that I haven't read. I am thinking though that I might give those new books to my mom for Christmas and order the Kindle versions for myself!

Whether I continue my habit of multiple reads at a time or not, at least I know that at any given time I can find *something * to read to suit my mood or situation as long as I have _Kindle with no name _ by my side.


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Yup, I've been clicking away too.  Mostly samples, but my homepage is 14 pages long, must stop this!!!  I've got to use that "Save for Later" button more often.

I'm one who reads several at a time.  My main book is always something that's a bit deep and challenging, requiring at least some level of concentration.  I'm also always in the middle of a couple of light and fluffy reads, for when I'm really tired, waiting in line, between innings of my kid's ball game, etc.  And I usually have a self-improvement/science/nonfiction type of book going, too, which is always about something I think I should learn about, but don't always want to spend my precious free time on . . . so those ones tend to hang around before I complete them, kind of like homework 

Somehow it all works out.  And is all so much simpler and more efficient with my Kindle.  Like my cell phone, laptop, etc., I sometimes wonder how I ever managed without it!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> I have to restrain myself, although I do only read one book at a time. I've never understood how people can read more than one at once!! Therefore I should not have the constant desire to purchase books, but I do!! I was the same way with 'real' books. I still have several that I haven't read, I try to switch back and forth - one kindle book, one real book....although that hasn't worked too well. I have definitely not been as bad as I could be, but I do have a ridiculous amount of samples!!


I do not get that either. I do have 2 books of short stories, a free book and 3 or 4 samples but even those I do not want to read till I am done with my current book. I have been adding other stuff to my *"save list"* (accessed from the store page menu) instead.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

octochick, I am with you and your rule.  I don't purchase until I have finished the one I am reading.  I am going on a 14 day cruise to Hawaii and will have to load up.  Not sure if I am ready for that.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

i was able to find a bunch of Anne McCaffrey's works either at Amazon or at webscription.net, but not those three.  I'll have to do some searching to see if it's available at some other website.  

another author i was really surprized to see so little available was Robert A. Heinlein.  I mean what the heck?  He's one of the biggies in the history of scifi and the books are old, so you'd think publishers would be falling over themselves trying to get additional revenue streams out of properties that they already own that have been out there.  Hmm...  geeks read scifi...  would geeks be early adopters of electronic gadgets like ereaders?...  hmm...    Luckily, amazon had a couple Heinlein books and webscription had an entirely different set of Heinlein books.  Still not a lot and of course my faves were missing.  sigh.

I'm definitely going to have to go through my dead-tree book collection and start putting together a pile to give away to the library, decide what I'll keep as dead-tree format, and what I need to get in digital format.  Then of course, the need-to-get-in-digital list will have to be prioritized unless I win the lottery.    Hehe, my book list is already three pages long and several of the entries are big collections.  I'm already over the half-way point on the Kindle storage!  Must find my extra SD card...


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> ...someone in one of these threads mentioned "Neuromancer" which was only like 2.95 so I figured, what the heck!


WOOHOO! I've had an influence! 

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Now you've done it....first you're an influence, then you're an inspiration, and before you know it, you're an authority!


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I also loved the Crystal singer series, and they're available, yeah, and for cheap (especially Crystal Singer and Killishandra! Click on each below to check them out!
> Crystal Singer $2.95
> Crystal Line $5.59
> Killishandra $1.99
> ...


I grabbed those myself--my favorite McCaffrey books. I tried another of hers, fortunately via sample, and discovered it was extra large print. Hopefully they'll get the Harper series up soon.

Oh, and I also keep lurking for more Heinlein.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

if you like Anne McCaffrey and Heinlein, check out Elizabeth Moon - she does both fantasy and scifi.


----------



## Hairballz (Nov 7, 2008)

I sample like there's no tomorrow, but on actual purchases I follow the  same rule some others noted - can't buy a new one til I finish the one I'm on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I have a personal rule, must finish one before buying another. So far so good.


I've been pretty much sticking to that rule myself.

Pre-Kindle, I always had several books going ... one in each room where I read and one in the car. I stuck to that pretty well and didn't move my books from room-to-room.

I've got enough of a TBR pile in my closet. I don't want one on my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I've been pretty much sticking to that rule myself.
> 
> Pre-Kindle, I always had several books going ... one in each room where I read and one in the car. I stuck to that pretty well and didn't move my books from room-to-room.
> 
> I've got enough of a TBR pile in my closet. I don't want one on my Kindle.


Because I still have a number of paper books I keep one of them beside my bed. I read a few chapters each night. Otherwise the Kindle goes everywhere with me.


----------

